# Quail Opener in Arizona



## Reeka The Vizsla (Jul 10, 2013)

Anyone plan on going out?


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Love to but will have to wait for retirement years. Not too far away


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I can only get away on the weekends, so its a little to far for me. I have been getting some good reports from parts of Oklahoma. What are the numbers looking like in Arizona?


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Reeka said:


> Anyone plan on going out?


 Not this year... but would love some fantastic video of those awesome retrievals if you get any!!!


----------



## SierraBlanca (Feb 18, 2013)

I'm a new member here, getting my Vizsla puppy this winter hopefully. I'm a quail hunting fool though, so below is the annual quail hunting outlook from the Arizona Game and Fish Department website for the upcoming 2013 - 2014:

Gambel’s
These upland birds can be fickle, and this year is no exception. The year started well with winter rains at average levels, however they stopped too soon. Spring call counts came in at 20% below last year’s numbers and below the 10-year average. Also, the hatch in southern Arizona arrived on the normal schedule of May–June timeframe, but the hatch in Central Arizona came later in June–early July. There is no telling what your favorite area may look like this year in terms of covey numbers, but it should still be a year worth going out for. Travelling and exploring new areas will be the best prescription in a bit below average year.

Scaled
Because scaled quail are typically 2 to 3 weeks behind Gambel’s in their breeding, I suspect our early dry spring didn’t help them much. On the upside, lots of habitat improvements have been made in southeastern Arizona to restore the native grasslands which are important to the scaled quail. Expect to see more Gambel’s quail than scaled quail in those areas this year for a below average season.

Mearns’
With the monsoonal rains arriving on time for a second year in a row, my cautious optimism still remains. It will take more than 2 good years in a row to bring our numbers up, but we’re headed in the right direction. You can expect this season to be slightly below average.

http://www.azgfd.gov/h_f/small_game.shtml


----------



## Reeka The Vizsla (Jul 10, 2013)

Oh I plan on taking videos , she just loves that retrieve lol.

Will be an interesting opener indeed. Will be Reeka's first real hunt for what she was trained to do. Thanks for the report Sierra.


----------

